# Franklin & Bash (2011 Season Thread)



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

The Summer premiers are beginning already. Anyone taking this for a spin? Seems to get a decent enough review to check out:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/tv/la-et-franklin-and-bash-20110601,0,4726708.story


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Hadn't heard of it but I'll give it a shot


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

My lawyer GF has to watch all those lawyer shows. I'm sure that I'll get to see it. :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

That review is a bit of a backhanded endorsement. But it's on my list of 41 Summer shows to record that tonight includes the season premier of "Men of a Certain Age" after this series premier.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Seems like just another "Defenders" to me.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

TV Guide hated it. Matt Roush reviewed it and said that Gosselaar has gone from Raising the Bar to lowering it.

He says it is frat-boy antics and smarmy whimsy.

I set it to record one episode before I decide whether to make it a series link or not.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I liked The Good Guys and wanted to watch the Defenders but it was up against too many other shows in the recording cue. Hopefully its a good summer fill in


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

What I haven't figured out in the LA Times review linked in the original post is this:


> And then something miraculous happens. Everyone calms down, settles in, stops trying so hard to be cool (or flip, or stodgy, or enigmatic), and creators Kevin Falls ("Journeyman" "The West Wing") and Bill Chais ("Dirty Sexy Money," "Shark") get their show on. Which turns out to be a charming, enjoyably light and occasionally thoughtful legal procedural.


I hope he isn't talking here about episode three.

Kevin Falls was the creator of "Journeyman" the cancellation of which made me wish for NBC to be in the position its in. He and Bill Chais have credible writing experience. So one can always hope for an "enjoyably light and occasionally thoughtful legal procedural."


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

USA Today panned it today. Gave it 1.5 stars with the headline:

*Objection, your honor! This show is just dumb*

and the sub-headline:

*Even summer reruns better than 'Bash'*

I'll watch it anyway, but don't have my hopes too high.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I almost made it to the first commercial break. 

9 minutes and I'm OUT.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> TV Guide hated it. Matt Roush reviewed it and said that Gosselaar has gone from Raising the Bar to lowering it.
> He says it is frat-boy antics and smarmy whimsy.


I like frat-boy antics and smarmy whimsy. :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Not really sure it will ever get to "enjoyably light and occasionally thoughtful legal procedural." Towards the end of the episode it showed promise. But I'm not sure the necessary chemistry between characters will get there.

Like I say, we'll see if the third episode is a "whole" episode.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I almost made it to the first commercial break.
> 
> 9 minutes and I'm OUT.


I came very close to doing the same but stuck it out. It definitely got better but there is still PLENTY of room for improvement.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Very disappointed, thought it was a spin-off of Arrested Development.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Seems like just another "Defenders" to me.


Don't get me wrong, because I liked _The Defenders_, but this show had all the fun and energy I expected _The Defenders_ to have.

I liked that they had a poster of _A Clockwork Orange_ on their wall, and Malcom McDowell is now their boss.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I give all new shows, that I feel interested in, the three episode test. 
Then either its a keeper or it is told to "grab some bench."


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I think most of the reviews are right. The show was pretty ridiculous. Almost a lawyer show for junior highers. Typical sophomoric humor and tired plots.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

We thought it would be fun to watch a comedy/drama detective show last night so we tuned in to Franklin & Bash on TNT.

No use beating around the bush. All we could endure was the first ten minutes. What a waste of time. Dumb, dumb, dumb. Low brow comedy, thinly veiled drama. TNT can do much better than this loser. :nono2:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The Pilot far exceeded the second episode, IMHO .. Don't read that as the pilot was a work of art because it wasn't ..

This is an OK light-hearted show, but it's definitely not going to be on the must-watch list. If it falls over the edge and fails, I'll be fine with that.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> *The Pilot far exceeded the second episode, IMHO* .. Don't read that as the pilot was a work of art because it wasn't ..
> 
> This is an OK light-hearted show, but it's definitely not going to be on the must-watch list. If it falls over the edge and fails, I'll be fine with that.


Agree. But I probably like any show with Malcolm McDowell.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

The wife and I are three episodes in and are liking this show. I guess we aren't as tough a crowd as seems to be here. It comes across as a show that after a long day thinking like rational adults, you can sit down, turn off your brain, and just sit back and enjoy low-brow college level frat boy antics. This show comes across just like _The Defenders_ with (to us any way) Mr Gosselaar playing Mr Belushi's part and Mr Meyer playing Mr O'Connell's, which is quite the departure for Mr Meyer as he normally plays the up-tight moral one.

But hey that's just us.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To me it looked like a waste of time from the first second. But then again if I never saw another courtroom show I'd probably be ok.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> The wife and I are three episodes in and are liking this show. I guess we aren't as tough a crowd as seems to be here. It comes across as a show that after a long day thinking like rational adults, you can sit down, turn off your brain, and just sit back and enjoy low-brow college level frat boy antics. This show comes across just like _The Defenders_ with (to us any way) Mr Gosselaar playing Mr Belushi's part and Mr Meyer playing Mr O'Connell's, which is quite the departure for Mr Meyer as he normally plays the up-tight moral one.
> 
> But hey that's just us.


I'm with you. I enjoy the humor.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear & I have only managed to watch the pilot episode to date. I personally enjoyed the show but Mrs. Fluffybear on the other hand, hated it.
For us, it just gets added to the long list of summer shows I watch while Mrs. Fluffybear is out of the house or on those days which she sleeps in..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

For me, this show is hitting it's groove. I thought this weeks episode had a little bit of everything in it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Have not been watching but did recorded it last night because it has Tommy Chong appearing as a judges.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I really enjoy the show. I hope it returns next season.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like _Franklin and Bash_ can chalk up another win, they just renewed it for a second season:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/07/26/tnt-renews-franklin-bash/


----------

